# Superhero novels?



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm after some novels about superheroes.

Not graphic novels, prose novels.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm glad that you brought up the subject. I just read Enemies and Allies by Kevin Anderson. It features Superman and Batman meeting for the first time. The setting is the 1950s. I found it to be a bit stiff in the writing in the first few pages but the story picked up later on. I was hooked. A fun read.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I think Chuck Palahniuk had a book called Rant that I think was about super hero's.


----------



## jparris1 (May 1, 2009)

The Wild Card books edited by J.R.R. Martin are excellent. http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Cards-I-ebook/dp/B003P8OZ0U/


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Soon I will be invincible. By austin Grossman. Haven't gotten around to reading it yet... but it looks good.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

BLACK AND WHITE and SHADES OF GRAY by Caitlin Kittredge and Jackie Kessler. Futuristic dystopian with superheroes.

PHENOMENAL GIRL 5 by AJ Menden (I've seen this one up for free before, I think? Sometimes the publisher puts it up for free).

MY SUPERHERO SISTER by Toni LoTempio


----------



## R. H. Watson (Feb 2, 2011)

Mur Lafferty's Playing for Keeps
It's about the power plays between the super heros and super villains with the best talents and those with lesser powers. A little like Bob Burden's Mystery Men, but without the tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I have two for you that I really liked:

*Brave Men Run *- this is a coming of age story about a teen with super-powers


And Great minds think alike because R.H. Watson just mentioned my second choice ...


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

The Dresden Files aren't really 'superhero' novels, but to me they have the same kind of over the top 'feel' as a lot of comics, especially the action scenes.  John Ridley has written a couple of books that are dark deconstructions of superheroes, kind of with a similiar feeling to Watchmen (although in my opinion not nearly as good).  Soon I Will Be Invincible is quite good, although I felt it was let down by a couple of story decisions and to be honest I didn't like the majority of the characters.  Finally, if you want to go way back, Super Folks is a seventies novel that parodies superheroes, and has about a thousand cameos from thinly-disguised fictional characters--from Mr. Mxyzptlk to Elmer Fudd.  It's pretty fun, actually.

Personally, I'd like to see a lot more superhero novels.  It seems to be something of an untapped vein.  Or maybe the good ones just aren't getting the recognition they deserve.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, if you like YA, RISE OF RENEGADE X was awesome. It's a teen boy trying to be a supervillain.


----------



## peter darbyshire (Jan 22, 2011)

Austin Grossman's Soon I Will Be Invincible is delightful. I'd definitely recommend it. 

I previewed Ex-Heroes by Peter Clines the other day and liked it. Super heroes in a zombie apocalypse. Had a Road Warrior feel to it. Haven't read anything but the preview, but I'll give it a shot at some point.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

peter darbyshire said:


> Super heroes in a zombie apocalypse.


SOLD.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I would consider starting with Gladiator by Phillip Wylie.

http://www.amazon.com/Gladiator-ebook/dp/B003NHRDW0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298759435&sr=8-2

It's basically the progenitor of the modern superhero, and was a major influence on Superman.

It's kind of an existential piece about a man who was genetically engineered to be faster, stronger, and smarter than anyone else in the world, and his struggle to find his place in the world.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Ben White said:


> SOLD.


+1


----------



## peter darbyshire (Jan 22, 2011)

There's also After the Golden Age, which I know nothing about.



Also, yeah, zombie superheroes -- and villains. Why isn't this a subgenre already?


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

Confessions of Super Mom (humorous and quirky) by Melanie Hauser.

http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Super-Melanie-Lynne-Hauser/dp/B000VYIYM6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1298769604&sr=8-4


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't read this, so I don't know how good it is, but there's:


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Best novel ever about superheroes (and a candidate for best novel ever about anything, really) is only 'about' them; doesn't actually have them:


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

As a teenager I read "Superman - Miracle Monday". Superman, Lex Luther, time travelers, and a demon from Hell.

I'm not necessarily saying it was a good book...but I read it as a teenager and enjoyed it. 

-David


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

sbaum4853 said:


> Best novel ever about superheroes (and a candidate for best novel ever about anything, really) is only 'about' them; doesn't actually have them:


I second this one if you haven't read it. It's not really a superhero book, but it IS fantastically brilliant. I picked it up at a book exchange before an eleven hour flight to Japan and read it straight through from beginning to end. Shortest flight I've ever been on


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Ben White said:


> I second this one if you haven't read it. It's not really a superhero book, but it IS fantastically brilliant. I picked it up at a book exchange before an eleven hour flight to Japan and read it straight through from beginning to end. Shortest flight I've ever been on


And I third it.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

Brilliant stuff, thank you everyone. This should help me get in the mood for my next collection of short stories.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Bitter Seeds

Debut novelist Tregillis breathes new life into alternate military history with this fun take on WWII. In this version of 1939 Germany, the insane Dr. von Westarp has given WWI orphans superpowers, such as fire-starting, intangibility, and invisibility. As they use their abilities to aid German expansion, young mutant Klaus starts to suspect that he and the other soldiers are being manipulated by his precognitive sister, Gretel. Meanwhile, British secret agent Raybould Marsh recruits his old college buddy, magic-wielding aristocrat Will Beauclerk, to the British cause. Tregillis has trouble fleshing out characters and is overly fond of worn-out plot devices-a disastrous raid survived only by the protagonists, an urchin destined for greatness-but the action sequences are exciting and intense, and the clash of magic and (mad) science meshes perfectly with the tumultuous setting. (Apr.)

http://www.amazon.com/Bitter-Seeds-ebook/dp/B003GWX8JE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298816093&sr=1-1


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Since another post already said Enemies and Allies by Kevin J. Anderson, here's a couple more:

Batman: Knightfall by Dennis O'Neil

Last Days of Krypton by Kevin J. Anderson


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

I presume that's the same Kevin J Anderson who did The X-Files tie-in novels?


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, its GOTTA be Wild Cards. Very adult, very graphic, but oh so good, at least the first half dozen or so. They have a very 80's pulp feel to them. I think the series has reimagined itself several times but the first core group of characters were so iconic and done so well.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if it is available on Kindle, but there is a collection of super hero tales edited by Gary Philips entitled THE DARKER MASK. And I really enjoyed two YA psuedo-superhero novels - JAKEMAN by Deborah Ellis and HECK SUPERHERO by Martine Leavitt.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> I'm glad I saw this thread. I have superhero story, but it is still in screenplay form. I haven't novelized it yet.
> 
> I was wondering how much of a demand there is out there for superhero stories in prose since you usually come across them in comic book, graphic novel, or movie/TV form in general culture.


I think superhero stories play better in comic book form. But maybe that's because I'm a comic book reader that wouldn't buy a superhero story in novel form.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

Great stuff, thank you everyone.

My to read list is now a little longer.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh nice, I've been looking for other superhero novels to read.


----------



## Leigh Reynolds (Mar 2, 2011)

sighdone said:


> I'm after some novels about superheroes.
> 
> Not graphic novels, prose novels.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Wild Cards for sure :-

Here's a long list of such books and stories you can browse :-

http://www.scribd.com/doc/21730703/Super-Reader-Superhero-prose-fiction-list


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

That's brilliant, thank you Leigh.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

sighdone said:


> I'm after some novels about superheroes.
> 
> Not graphic novels, prose novels.
> 
> Any recommendations?


This is not a novel, but a short--but it remains one of my favorites. I re-read it now and again because I find it hilarious.

http://www.towndrunkmag.com/2009/kabza_superhero.aspx

Warning: Probably NOT SAFE FOR WORK because it has lots of bad words. May also be inappropriate for children for that reason.

I Love the silly thing.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

This is a really good YA novel about a hero who has no idea of his powers. I really enjoyed the first one, and I'm looking forward to the second one.


----------



## Leigh Reynolds (Mar 2, 2011)

Maria Hooley said:


> This is a really good YA novel about a hero who has no idea of his powers. I really enjoyed the first one, and I'm looking forward to the second one.
> 
> Interesting - what sort of powers, Maria?


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

sighdone said:


> I presume that's the same Kevin J Anderson who did The X-Files tie-in novels?


That's the one.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for all these, much appreciated.


----------



## MrMiracle (Oct 28, 2010)

The novelization of Kingdom Come goes into quite a bit more detail than the graphic novel.


----------



## DanG (Mar 10, 2011)

Soon I will be invincible. By Austin Grossman

I read that 2 years ago and IT WAS AWESOME!!! Sorry to shout...


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

In which case, I will definitely READ IT.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Enemies and Allies looks interesting. I like the idea of a Cold War setting.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> Enemies and Allies looks interesting. I like the idea of a Cold War setting.


I loved it. It was a fun page-turner.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I will start with Enemies & Allies, then try The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier & Clay.

Thanks all.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

sighdone said:


> I think I will start with Enemies & Allies, then try The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier & Clay.
> 
> Thanks all.


Glad I could help. Let me know your thoughts when you're done.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

So glad I found this thread.  My kindle may explode from all the samples I sent it, though.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

Jennifer Estep has a comic look at female superheroes in her Big Time trilogy.

They are: _Karma Girl_, _Hot Mama_, and _Jinx_.

I was very hesitant about them but I won a free paper copy of Karma Girl and was surprised to have enjoyed it.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

I actually wrote one, *Monitor*. It's an ebook, but I'm not certain you can read it on a Kindle. 

Interesting you bring this up. One of the writers at i09 last month expressed his appreciate for superhero fiction. He speculated that the subgenre might be the next one in SF/F to become big once the vampire/urban fantasy thing ebbs. I dunno; steampunk seems to be gathering interest. But it looks like you've found some good titles, from well-known and unknown authors.

Happy reading!


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

More great suggestions, thanks.

My Kindle is going to burst.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know if this quite fits your bill, but I grew up loving comic book characters like Batman and Iron Man-- guys who built their own special cars or armored suits (machines of various sorts) by which to gain advantage over the bad guys. Plus, I ended up being a high school geek who got beat up a lot (partly because I'd always fight back, rather than cower).

I also lived in a rougher place than most (called 'Little Chicago' by some, due to its lawlessness). So what did I do? Built my own Batmobile, that's what. No kidding! And I actually did some good (and had some interesting adventures) with it, too.

Of course, I wasn't rich by any means. Financed my car building early on by washing dishes in a restaurant.

I'm not saying I was a superhero; but I sure wanted to be! And I did end up succeeding at foiling some real life bad guys along the way...

This book describes how I built my car:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004OL2XQU&sample=N

And this is the first novel about me and my car (I have several; the car starts out close to factory stock, and gradually evolves into a wicked ultimate form; the stories tell how and why that happened):

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0043M6JEM&sample=N

I hope you like it!


----------

